# DELETE: WOKEN MATT HARDY



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Impact Wrestling's BROKEN SAGA here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w85fjwdh_T0&list=PLhPdK8OTajSiEobIUxBeWoAA3j_Njs-3j*













WONDERFUL.​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935335915211411463*After the flat match with Wyatt, Matt began to do his hand motion and shout "DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!" He NEEDED this, especially without Jeff. I'm so glad they're finally letting him do it :mark:*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Please don't fuck up the gimmick, please don't fuck up the gimmick..

That is all.

If they still treat Matt like a geek as Broken Matt Hardy :sodone


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Nah, he is just trolling, Broken Matt is not coming back, at least not yet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: DELETE*

Matt Hardy is finally going to go broken? WONDERFUL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

:evilmatt


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: DELETE*

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! SPLENDID :madhardy


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



anirioc said:


> Nah, he is just trolling, Broken Matt is not coming back, at least not yet.


You clearly aren't watching.


It was the typical camera zoom in when character development happens, plus Cole on commentary all but confirmed it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: DELETE*

It's a little late, BUT we're gonna get Broken Matt!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Matt Hardy going broken is a WONDERFUL idea :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

He just seemed to be pandering to the crowd. Not sure Broken Matt is back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Does this also signal the return of the Dilapidated Boat?







:evilmatt


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*











In all seriousness though I'll believe it when I see it, and even if I do see it, until I see it for a decent amount of time I'm not going to hold my breath over WWE messing it up.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: DELETE*

Why did it take them this long? They could have been doing something marginally entertaining even if they were worried about not having the rights to the broken gimmick. Matt's been buried as a singles wrestler, all the while teasing it, and teasing it, and teasing it. Glad to hear it is back. Hopefully this is a major turn around. Matt Hardy deserves better.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

REMINDER THAT THE BROKEN MATT GIMMICK IS OFFICIALLY GOING TO BE AWARDED TO MATT IN DECEMBER UNLESS IMPACT FILES A COUNTER-CLAIM! 

The timing fits!!


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Does this also signal the return of the Dilapidated Boat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, last I heard the boat was vacationing somewhere in the Caribbean with the Swiss beach volleyball team. So who knows.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

They really did pander to it. Seems like it’ll finally happen. Can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: DELETE*



Lil Mark said:


> *Why did it take them this long? They could have been doing something marginally entertaining even if they were worried about not having the rights to the broken gimmick*. Matt's been buried as a singles wrestler, all the while teasing it, and teasing it, and teasing it. Glad to hear it is back. Hopefully this is a major turn around. Matt Hardy deserves better.


A shitty, poorly run promotion held on to the rights knowing full well they weren't going to use it without the Hardys, but the joke is on them, now they can't even afford to fight Matt for the rights in court now, which is why WWE gave him about a minute to advertise the gimmick for the first time.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*

If they did understand the gimmick then its already done, because it was born instantaneously it didn't have this slow build. Matt suddenly went retarded and started dressing like Sweeney Todd after Jeff gave him a Swanton through a table. Which made people go "What the fuck?". They then made the major point of the show. The fact it was the focal point of the show/ main event angle contributed too. Here its going to be something o the level of Elias.

Here its the usual WWE slow build idea which kills any interest in a character before its got started. If I'm Anthem I'd just go unopposed. Because the still own the IP either way. (The dispute isn't over trademark). It won't be the same without Paredyse and Borash as we saw with House of Horrors.


----------



## The Johnny Wilder (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

The crowd was kind of dead during the delete chants.I guess they feel unsure if this is the real thing

I won't give my hopes up til he really comes out.is the case even over?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Matt and Jeff have been doing the "Delete" arm movement since they returned to WWE at WrestleMania. Thats nothing new.. BUT it does seem like with they way they are "story telling" Matt Hardys defeats and Cole mentioning Matt being at a breaking point they are very much hinting at it. Whether they can and will legally do it or are just pandering to the fans has yet to be proven, so don't get too excited yet.

Plus WWE wouldn't give the okay to start something that they don't already have control to do now.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



CretinHop138 said:


> If they did understand the gimmick then its already done, because it was born instantaneously it didn't have this slow build. Matt suddenly went retarded and started dressing like Sweeney Todd after Jeff gave him a Swanton through a table. Which made people go "What the fuck?". They then made the major point of the show. The fact it was the focal point of the show/ main event angle contributed too. Here its going to be something o the level of Elias.
> 
> Here its the usual WWE slow build idea which kills any interest in a character before its got started. If I'm Anthem I'd just go unopposed. Because the still own the IP either way. (The dispute isn't over trademark). It won't be the same without Paredyse and Borash as we saw with House of Horrors.


Seriously why even bother posting if it's to troll? Even fucking Henchman 21 made a post that actually contributed to the thread, stay in the TNA section.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Crowd no sold it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

The WWE waited until the point where most stopped caring and they've been booking Matt as interchangeable with any jobber; although it can be said that this was a means of breaking him down. I don't trust the WWE to do the gimmick justice. I hope Matt is given some creative leeway to make it work.

I just wish all this could've happened in front of a hotter crowd.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

It's his only ticket out of lower midcard obscurity while Jeff is out, so I'm happy that they're finally attempting the gimmick. Albeit a little late and out of the blue.


It's just too bad that the crowd gave no fucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



ReignDeer said:


> The WWE waited until the point where most stopped caring and they've been booking Matt as interchangeable with any jobber; although it can be said that this was a means of breaking him down. I don't trust the WWE to do the gimmick justice. I hope Matt is given some creative leeway to make it work.
> 
> I just wish all this could've happened in front of a hotter crowd.


*I blame Bray entirely for the flat reactions. You could hear a mouse fart after Bray pinned Matt, and no one gave a fuck about his promo either. They actually started coming alive for the DELETE motion.*


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> Seriously why even bother posting if it's to troll? Even fucking Henchman 21 made a post that actually contributed to the thread, stay in the TNA section.


Go watch Manga or Dragonball Z or something kiddo. The crowd gave ZERO FUCKS. If anything he's probably joining the Wyatt Family.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

nothing better than spicy hot memes from 2016!

wtg WWE!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



CretinHop138 said:


> Go watch Manga or Dragonball Z or something kiddo. The crowd gave ZERO FUCKS. If anything he's probably joining the Wyatt Family.


First of all, you read manga you clown, second of all there was some fairly audible "Delete" chants towards the end of the camera pan, and third, kiddo? You have to troll the WWE section to get your rocks off find something better to do with your down time son, stay mad TNA is broker than Blockbuster to the point that they can't even afford a legal team, while those who still watch the current product get to enjoy Broken Matt Hardy in WWE :kobe3.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



CretinHop138 said:


> Go watch Manga or Dragonball Z or something kiddo. The crowd gave ZERO FUCKS. If anything he's probably joining the Wyatt Family.


Not only are you salty (You've always been against Matt in this, so no wonder you shit on it now) but you try to bury DBZ too? :ha Get out of here!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

@Donnie

Here is the match if you want to update the OP; "Delete" starts at 2:50


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> First of all, you read manga you clown, second of all there was some fairly audible "Delete" chants towards the end of the camera pan, and third, kiddo? You have to troll the WWE section to get your rocks off find something better to do with your down time son, stay mad TNA is broker than Blockbuster to the point that they can't even afford a legal team, while those who still watch the current product get to enjoy Broken Matt Hardy in WWE :kobe3.


I don't read manga kiddo, I love hentai. Really gets my dick going.

Anthem are lawyers buddy go look on their website. They don't need a legal team. Must be pretty strong those since Dish Network pulled the ROH PPV they were on.

Yeah they'll enjoy the WWE version of the gimmick. Sure, can't wait.

@Beatles123 who are you again?


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> while those who still watch the current product get to enjoy Broken Matt Hardy in WWE :kobe3.


tbh you guys need better taste in maymays

what next? you gonna get excited by pulling your put dicks out for Harambe? dance to Gangnam Style?

thankfully the crowd recognized it's not 2016 anymore and we're heading into 2018 based on them giving this stale meme the reception it deserved.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



ReignDeer said:


> @Donnie
> 
> Here is the match if you want to update the OP; "Delete" starts at 2:50


Cheers, Emp


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

If they are going to do the broken gimmick, I want to see them do it right. (As if WWE ever does gimmicks right.) Matt should have 100% creative control of the content, with WWE reserving the right to leave anything out. Who else is ready for Senor Benjamin and Vanguard 1?

Boo ya af.

Lol at people getting triggered over Matt Hardy threads.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I loved the Elias segment though, that has more momentum and buzz than this.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



CretinHop138 said:


> @Beatles123 who are you again?


As I thought. Baseless deflections, of course. That'll help people taking you seriously.

You'd have points worth considering if they weren't totally biased toward Impact. :shrug


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: They've already shown they don't understand why the Broken gimmick worked*



Beatles123 said:


> As I thought. Baseless deflections, of course. That'll help people taking you seriously.
> 
> You'd have points worth considering if they weren't totally biased toward Impact. :shrug


"Help" lel.

They're not points, they're opinions. I really couldn't care if someone agrees with them or not. My whole life doesn't revolve positive rep on WF.

Biased towards Impact? Its observations. Especially with some of the hypocritical revisionism that goes on towards it. Especially in the "good ol' days".


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Guys stop arguing with the :mj2 TNA fan. Lets celebrate the BROKEN ONE


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Donnie said:


> Guys stop arguing with the :mj2 TNA fan. Lets celebrate the BROKEN ONE


Dude you're what 17? I'll refrain.

And its Woken, Matt just tweeted.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Donnie said:


> Guys stop arguing with the :mj2 TNA fan. Lets celebrate the BROKEN ONE


This. :evilmatt

Edit:



> Dude you're what 17? I'll refrain.
> 
> And its Woken, Matt just tweeted.


How the hell would you know how old he is and why would that detract from anything?

Another baseless deflection.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Commentary mentioned "beginning of Matt Hardy breakdown". That pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Please stop the petty arguments and get back on topic. Debate opinions and not attack each other.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I hate to be the negative person on this thread, don't get me wrong I loved Matt and Jeff's broken characters, but WWE will fuck it up in an unholy amount.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Lets hope WWE doesn't fuck this up


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

they will f it up in exchange of matt ic and wwe (wel jinder and bray have one) title reign

There is no problem as once they decide to put orton aj in raw they can put the hardys there and have feud on each other for the 100x . Or have a feud with new day and the usos in the broken universe (i see a wrestlemania feud between shield and broken hardys if jeff heals up..)


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Letting him feud with Wyatt of all people is the first indication that they will fuck it up and turn it into some shit like Sister Abigail. It's the Rumble and Mania season, wrong time for the Broken gimmick.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

A Bray feud never helps anyone... I don't see this going well.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Bray and Broken Matt's characters work though. They are almost perfectly complimentary to each other.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Can't believe people still want this nonsense, took way too long as well

It looked cringey as well, the E are gonna make this even more goofy


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Yeaaaahhh!

DELETE Brock Lesnar & his bizzare title please!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I guess if Matt has alot of freedom to say what he wants I think this still can get over again in 2018. So fingers crossed Vince lets him do whatever he wants.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

hmmm just abit too late really, all the hype around it at mania just isnt there now but its good for matt at the end of the day, its the only way he can make himself relevant without jeff.

just a shame that they couldnt capitalise on it when people really cared, people gave up and have simply moved on now.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

You can tell how dead the hype behind this is now with how little the crowd chanted "delete!".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Interesting.

The issue is of course that WWE need to have NOTHING to do with the Broken Hardys, it needs to be all Matt and Jeff (and who they work with), WWE's bookers will just ruin it.

The Hardys deserve so much better than they've gotten so far in their WWE return.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I think its come too late if this is more than a tease. 

I'm also not confident WWE will give Matt the creative freedom to make it half as entertaining at it was when "Broken-Mania" ruled 2016


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Old School Icons said:


> I think its come too late if this is more than a tease.
> 
> I'm also not confident WWE will give Matt the creative freedom to make it half as entertaining at it was when "Broken-Mania" ruled 2016


This is my main issue. Vince doesn't understand gimmicks. He doesn't care about making it true to how it was when Matt was in other promotions. He'll do _his_ spin on it, which has potential to be fucking awful. But I hope I'm wrong.

He also won't let Matt cut loose promos like he should as 'Broken' & they will probably be scripted garbage. 

I'm going to give it a few weeks before I get excited about it. It could be a great storyline & resurgence for Matt after becoming a jobber recently. It could also easily fall flat on it's face. The character change makes sense under the current circumstances & with Jeff out for who knows how long, Matt needed something.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Well I expect Matt can do something popular as it was in Impact with this.

Maybe he can rescue the dumbed down Wyatt too...


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

WWE. Striking while the iron is stone cold...as always.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Needs a World title run if the gimmick gets a go.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

For everyone saying it's a little late, it's better late than never.

Welcome back Broken Matt!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



BlueSanta said:


> For everyone saying it's a little late, it's better late than never.
> 
> Welcome back Broken Matt!


Definitely not too late.

Anything is better than Matt being some guy that just gets jobbed every week & lose even more credibility. He still gets decent reactions, too, even without Jeff around. This is where he excels. He doesn't have much character outside of his 'Broken' gimmick so hopefully they can actually make him feel worth something.

At least him becoming 'Broken' actually feels like an organic change, with him losing more matches lately & being without his tag partner. Good way to patch up the shitty booking he's got.

I am concerned about who he feuds with though. Better not be Bray. I've seen enough dead end Bray feuds to last me a lifetime.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Broken Matt would be a huge success. Either alone or with Brother Nero


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

If we are going to see Broken Matt Hardy, I want to see him get broken. Not just start once again following a loss to hobby mcjobberson Wyatt. 

Someone needs to absolutely rip him to shreds, a tag team preferably and 'break' him. Then he can come back with Brother Nero once Jeff is ready to go again. That would be WONDERFUL.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Broken Matt is larger-than-life but given he's in WWE, I have high hopes but low expectations.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I love how people think we're getting Broken Matt.. He's been in WWE since he returned.. You're only getting the mannerisms and facial expressions just like we've been getting.

Are people expecting them to film shit at the compound?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I have a feeling those expecting the same Broken Matt gimmick as before will be chanting "CONTROL, ALT, DELETE! CONTROL, ALT, DELETE!" when they see how the WWE treats this gimmick.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

people still want to see this? i didnt think there was alot of interest since wrestlemania


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Loved the sampler


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Broken Matt is better off on Smackdown until it catches on


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I was waiting for this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

This could be huge for Raw if it happens. Between this, Seth & Dean possibly being tag champs and feuding next year, the women's angle, this could be..

:bjpenn


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Tucks said:


> If we are going to see Broken Matt Hardy, I want to see him get broken. Not just start once again following a loss to hobby mcjobberson Wyatt.
> 
> Someone needs to absolutely rip him to shreds, a tag team preferably and 'break' him. Then he can come back with Brother Nero once Jeff is ready to go again. That would be WONDERFUL.


Jeff isn't expected to be back for a while.

The tease has already been made. And now we know for sure that Matt will be able to do the gimmick again. The wait has gone on long enough. Now is the time to start doing it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Would Jeff return as Brother Nero?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

A little unfair to slam WWE for "waiting too long" on this.

As I'm sure you all know, WWE, Matt and Impact Wrestling have been in a legal battle over the rights to use the name "Broken Matt Hardy", as well as the gimmick and the gestures associated with it, for months. What this week's events tells us, is that the legal stuff has been all but cleared up now, and Matt will be some version of "Broken" in WWE for the forseeable future.

I expect it will be "Woken" rather than "Broken", along the same lines as when TNA used WWE gimmicks with very slight name changes like, um ... I dunno "The Hardys", or "Team 3D". 

I'm glad it's happening at all though. I can't wait to see what camp, OTT goodness Matt produces next.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Should have Broken Balor too


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Sounds like Impact are changing their contracts to make it easier for talents to use their Impact gimmicks & characters after they leave. Probably to avoid all of the drama.



> There were legal matters between Hardy and Anthem Sports and Entertainment over the ownership of the “Broken” intellectual property, but Anthem’s Ed Nordholm recently retweeted an upcoming Hardy signing before the Hardys’ November 18 appearance at the Wizard World Comic Con in Austin, Texas.
> 
> There have been no new negotiations between Hardy and Nordholm, nor has there been any discussion of revenue sharing over profits made off merchandise. SI.com reached out to Anthem for further clarity, and Nordholm replied with this statement:
> 
> ...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



december_blue said:


> Sounds like Impact are changing their contracts to make it easier for talents to use their Impact gimmicks & characters after they leave. Probably to avoid all of the drama.


Scott D'Amore has done a much better job in a month there than Jarrett did in nearly a year.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



december_blue said:


> Sounds like Impact are changing their contracts to make it easier for talents to use their Impact gimmicks & characters after they leave. Probably to avoid all of the drama.


:evilmatt Justice is served!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Is this confirmed yet? I hope it is. Raw needs an infusion of something new (to WWE) with all of their stale acts on their roster.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

This is great. Who ever would've thought Matt Hardy could be interesting again.

There was enough people chanting delete in that small clip to make me think it could catch on huge if they really back it. Bray Wyatt could even be a good addition to #Team Broken.

That's the hashtag WWE are going with btw, and they already have a range of 'broken' dolls ready to come out. :vince2


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935926190753202176


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I actually got a little excited when I thought Broken Matt was going to run havoc in WWE. But not I see he is not Broken but Woken. So I guess we will get a bunch of promos about being politically aware and getting out to vote. Sigh.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

He needs to at least have a conversation with MICK MAHAN.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I'm happy Matt has his property back. However, WWE has lost my trust when it comes to stuff like this. They will screw it up. They always do. They can't help themselves. It sucks but that's what happens. It's why I don't watch Raw or Smackdown anymore.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

its kinda too late to reintroduce the gimmick tbh


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



PrettyLush said:


> its kinda too late to reintroduce the gimmick tbh


You say that because it's been gone, but that may be what makes it new again.

Also, in his tweets he mentions Vanguard 1! :yes


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*IT HAS BEGUN*


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Just posted on youtube! 

https://youtu.be/CmF2Ae4Pf2o


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

Awww Shit..


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

Wait what is it?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

ITS HAPPENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

Vanguard 1 is coming!!!! :evilmatt


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

There was only one great war. Unless Decay somehow makes its way to WWE there will not be another. Should still be good. I wonder if I will start getting comments now when I wear my Senior Benjamin Landscaping shirt.


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Beatles123 said:


> ITS HAPPENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!


Thanks! I couldn't get the embedding to work haha.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

SENIOR BEEN-JAMEEN CONFIRMED! :evilmatt


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*



Hencheman_21 said:


> There was only one great war. Unless Decay somehow makes its way to WWE there will not be another. Should still be good. I wonder if I will start getting comments now when I wear my Senior Benjamin Landscaping shirt.


The great war had a sequel and this one will as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

About time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

This might be enough to get me to watch an episode of RAW which I haven't since May.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*

Finally! Raw might be on the verge of having a really good product again.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

And it has the same production value!!!


THEY'RE LETTING HIM DO IT HIS WAY!!!!! :evilmatt


WONDERFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULL!!



Stunning Steve said:


> Thanks! I couldn't get the embedding to work haha.


:saul I got you, bro!

YAAAAAAAAAAS! :evilmatt


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

prepare to be disappointed people.

WWE is going to fuck this up more than they have fucked up Bayley and Nakamura.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



RKing85 said:


> prepare to be disappointed people.
> 
> WWE is going to fuck this up more than they have fucked up Bayley and Nakamura.


From the video posted they'll be handling it about the same. :shrug

The name may be the only difference.


----------



## akeem da dream (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Hope he brings Vangaurd 1 and the gardner.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



akeem da dream said:


> Hope he brings Vangaurd 1 and the gardner.


The latest vignette references Senior Benjamin and Vanguard 1 was active on twiter showing itself booting up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*



Hencheman_21 said:


> There was only one great war. Unless Decay somehow makes its way to WWE there will not be another. Should still be good. I wonder if I will start getting comments now when I wear my Senior Benjamin Landscaping shirt.


I wouldn’t mind a feud with SaNity


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I hope they let him have creative freedom with this, they need to... WWE's stamp on this gimmick is future failure. My biggest disappointment with Matt returning in the first place was WWE interfering and putting their grubby scummy mits all over it. Give him notes or pointers but unless it's Matt himself, keep away from scripting this.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

They're probably only doing it now so the Hardy's will resign after Mania.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I wouldn't be excited because even if they do get it right, it looks like he's gonna be feuding with Bray Wyatt and we know what that does to people.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Senor fucking Benjamin!!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

_*Let's pray that the WWE doesn't fuck this gimmick over and "Brother Nero, I knew you would come." :evilmatt*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936671154122756097


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Wow, "Woken" Matt is going full on with it on Twitter now. I guess that this is really happening after all. Okay, I am getting more hyped about this. Not fully hyped because WWE will find a way to screw it up of course.

I like that he explains that he may be "Woken" now but he will always be "Broken".

Maybe this will somehow revive Bray Wyatts character too? I don't know how but something has to.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: IT HAS BEGUN*



Mra22 said:


> I wouldn’t mind a feud with SaNity


That would be fun. The thing is I expect Bray to be Matt's nemesis so would SaNity fit in as his minions or maybe even working with him or should he get someone else, either new or put the family back together, and later have Matt go against SaNity.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

"I lost to Bray?"
"Nobody loses to Bray!"
"DELETE!" "DELETE!" "DELETE!"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Bray's momentum has been gutted so badly. So, I'm not that excited over a Bray/Hardy feud but I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

I’m buzzing for this! Really hope he gets creative control like Brey, new day etc. Also needs a good push to sell the character to those that aren’t familiar with it.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

MATT HARDY WILL NOT DIE!!!....

...outside of the WWE, at least.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Jedah said:


> I wouldn't be excited because even if they do get it right, it looks like he's gonna be feuding with Bray Wyatt and we know what that does to people.


Uh....no Bray pinned his butt clean, therefore he is moving on. Bray is a Main Event guy according to the powers in charge, despite your perception of booking. Matt is IC level sorry just the way it is.

If for some bizarre reason Bray starts feuding with Matt......good gosh do you want that? Because I promise Bray would go over.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Greenlawler said:


> Uh....no Bray pinned his butt clean, therefore he is moving on. Bray is a Main Event guy according to the powers in charge, despite your perception of booking. Matt is IC level sorry just the way it is.
> 
> If for some bizarre reason Bray starts feuding with Matt......good gosh do you want that? Because I promise Bray would go over.


Nah man, I like Bray but I don't think WWE sees him as main event level any longer.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Nah man, I like Bray but I don't think WWE sees him as main event level any longer.


lol

Long term perspective.....use it. Bray will be a main event player again soon.....bet you anything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937159557784076288


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937159557784076288


HE HAD HIS COAT TOO!!! :mark


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

id love to see this as the start of his final push before retiring.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Greenlawler said:


> Uh....no Bray pinned his butt clean, therefore he is moving on. Bray is a Main Event guy according to the powers in charge, despite your perception of booking. Matt is IC level sorry just the way it is.
> 
> If for some bizarre reason Bray starts feuding with Matt......good gosh do you want that? Because I promise Bray would go over.


Since when was Bray considered a main event guy? He has been in midcard fueds since coming from Smackdown. 

You promise Bray would go over? Based on what? All the jobs he has been doing?

Your post is full of guessing.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937420508953317377


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Shaneoo said:


> Since when was Bray considered a main event guy? He has been in midcard fueds since coming from Smackdown.
> 
> You promise Bray would go over? Based on what? All the jobs he has been doing?
> 
> Your post is full of guessing.


Yea this was not one of my proudest posts, looking back. Can't believe I did not edit before sending. I do really like Matt BTW.


I do think Bray was a Main Event level heel, but you are right, since coming to Raw he has not excelled. 

I do think he would go over Matt though.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

As someone who doesn't watch TNA, how is this gimmick any different than what the New Day have been doing that makes people so excited about it?

As for the few that said this gimmick needs main event level focus, no it doesn't. This sort of gimmick feels right at home on the mid card. The New Day have been doing this shit for years on the mid card and doing well for everyone involved.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Believe it or not Bray will get the Matt Hardy rub..


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Piano theme song or no buys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Does Matt get his own theme tonight? I swear if they keep him coming out to The Hardys :kobefacepalm

Really anxious about this. So many ways they could fuck it up knowing WWE. Please be good.


----------



## arny64 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

https://twitter.com/CFOSofficial/status/935334958440308737


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

So, is it confirmed Matt has Control over what he says over his gimmick?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Be ready for this to be a watered down, smelly, slimey piece of green diarrhea.

The kids ain't gonna buy this sh*t and it'll only be smarks reacting to Matt's bullsh*t.

Send him down to NXT where the smarks will eat this sh*t up and eventually turn on him cuz he ain't bitin' people's noses off. Cuz edgy, right?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bazinga said:


> Be ready for this to be a watered down, smelly, slimey piece of green diarrhea.
> 
> The kids ain't gonna buy this sh*t and it'll only be smarks reacting to Matt's bullsh*t.
> 
> Send him down to NXT where the smarks will eat this sh*t up and eventually turn on him cuz he ain't bitin' people's noses off. Cuz edgy, right?


No. :gtfo


Reminder to everyone: NOT EVERYTHING CAN HAPPEN WEEK 1! I wouldn't expect any theme tonight, because CFO$ just hinted at it. They might be still working on it.

We might not see everything tonight and he may opt to slow burn this to ease new people into it. Just keep context in mind here.



WWEfan4eva said:


> So, is it confirmed Matt has Control over what he says over his gimmick?



So far it appears so from the video teases he's done.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!! :evilmatt

His CONDEEESHUN HAS BEEN WOKEN!!!!

WONNNNDAHFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLL :lenny


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



arny64 said:


> https://twitter.com/CFOSofficial/status/935334958440308737


Here I thought they'd just go with the proper theme, it's already public domain.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

_*Matt Hardy is now a woken and broken. Good night Bray Wyatt because you are about to be deleted into an absolute obscurity. :madhardy *_


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

*HE HAD THE COAT, TOO!!!!*

Fears DELETED!!!! :evilmatt :madhardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Fuck. Guess I'm going to have to check youtube for this.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

@Donnie, you must update the first post to chronicle this DELIGHTFUL development into our WOKEN savior's reemergence! :lenny


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

holy FUCK

if there was EVER an appropriate time for this chant

YES
YES
YES
YES
YES

best 5 min of RAW in YEARS

pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase keep the writers away and just let matt go with this!!!!!


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Fuck. Guess I'm going to have to check youtube for this.


You won't regret it. I promise.

It's fucking awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Fuck. Guess I'm going to have to check youtube for this.


<click image to play>


BRILLIANCE, my brother, BRILLIANCE


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*

Just saw the clip and had major lols. So awesome.

I didn't see a whole lot of Broken Matt so I'm still a bit stunned regular old Matt had this in him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



Clique said:


> <click image to play>
> 
> 
> BRILLIANCE, my brother, BRILLIANCE


Thank you. :lol Sounds like a very entertaining segment. :evilmatt


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats had this in him.. Think about finding the right character 20 years later after all hard work and shadow of his brother..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

That clip is OBSOLETE!!! We must have the full version, POST-HASTE! :evilmatt


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



yeahbaby! said:


> Just saw the clip and had major lols. So awesome.
> 
> I didn't see a whole lot of Broken Matt so I'm still a bit stunned regular old Matt had this in him.


Matt is extremely talented when it comes to story writing. He's had this shit in him for a very long time, but only in the last 2 years has he been able to actually get it out.

He's awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Beatles123 said:


> That clip is OBSOLETE!!! We must have the full version, POST-HASTE! :evilmatt


:evilmatt 






Added to OP


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

GUYS, it JUST HIT ME:

Bray Wyatt: *EATER OF WORLDS*

Matt said he was Woken by *THE CONSUMER OF TERRESTRIAL ENTITIES!*

:ha 

GENIUS!!! :madhardy


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

LOL THAT SHIT WAS HILARIOUS :ha

AND I DONT EVEN WATCH TNA :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This is literally my first exposure to Broken Matt, and I enjoyed it :lol That laugh!!!! :lmao

BTW Matt's teeth are so white and straight, haha.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT IS BACK!!!!!!!*



arny64 said:


> https://twitter.com/CFOSofficial/status/935334958440308737


If CFO$hit is involved Broken Matt already has an anchor tied to him.

Hardy needs a _real_ theme not a five second rif on a loop for five minutes.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

That laugh difference between bray and matt. And nothing to take away from Bray..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I could not stop laughing. I anxiously await outside interference from Vanguard 1, :mark


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> arny64 said:
> 
> 
> > https://twitter.com/CFOSofficial/status/935334958440308737
> ...


hahahahah


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Clique said:


> :evilmatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nowords

Yeah... that was pretty awesome :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

The way he said geezer and condition had me like :mj4. 

No doubt he's mostly in control of his character, that stuff was way too entertaining to have been written by WWE.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Time for those of you that haven't seenn it in TNA to see it for yourselves. Check out the ENTIRE BROKEN SAGA here!:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w85fjwdh_T0&list=PLJk6-pCLALb3u9-5QewK4gbWV8fKkOoVj

:evilmatt Get WOKEEEEEEEN to his Brilliance! :evilmatt

(maybe add it to the OP? )


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937890415717449728


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Finally.......WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

It's actually a dream confrontation. The Wyatt Compound thing with New Day was likened to a slightly less entertaining version of The Final Deletion. Finally their two worlds can meet. :evilmatt


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

this made Bray Wyatt look like a bigger fucking fool than he already is. So it's a win. God do i hate bray wyatt


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Did Matt based the gimmick off of the Ultimate Warrior? Pretty wild that this sort of gimmick has legs in the current state of wrestling. I thought comedy = bad to smarks in general.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

My life is better with Bray Wyatt not in it. Sorry, Woken Matt.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Natecore said:


> My life is better with Bray Wyatt not in it. Sorry, Woken Matt.


Like it or not, Character wise this was the perfect way to reintroduce it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I was watching this through my fingers. The cringe of it all, it almost killed me. Mortifyingly bad acting, such a ridiculous cringefest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Himiko said:


> I was watching this through my fingers. The cringe of it all, it almost killed me. Mortifyingly bad acting, such a ridiculous cringefest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's supposed to be, but the dedication is what sets it apart. in the OP you will find a playlist of the Broken saga. The world-building Matt puts into this is fun, unique and different. So far I see no indication that he won't have the freedom to do the same thing here.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Awesome. They now either need to turn Jeff into Brother Nero or separate them and have Jeff put on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

RAW takes a huge W this week. Good Raw made better with Broken Matt debuting.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



SantaStopper said:


> RAW takes a huge W this week. Good Raw made better with Broken Matt debuting.


I have to admit, "Woken" hasn't been handled too badly. Everyone joked about "Stay woke" initially, but the way he's using it is more to mean awakening. Enlightenment. It still works in regards to the character.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Beatles123 said:


> Like it or not, Character wise this was the perfect way to reintroduce it.


Perfect? Debatable. Most obvious? Yes. In Vince's small, imbecilic brain he can only comprehend Broken Matt in relation to Bray's supernatural or whatever the fuck nonsense his gimmick is. The rest of us understand Broken Matt in any capacity as we're multifacitsted, complex people. This introduction wasn't for us; it was for Vince.

Broken Matt got over a dilapidated boat. He got over Jeff's middle name. He doesn't need Bray for anything. His reintroduction would have worked against anybody. I think Matt's interaction with the WWE's most bit players will be more entertaining and interesting than any feud with Bray. I just hope Bray isnt a liability to Broken Matt like he is to everything else. I have to be nervous based on track record.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Natecore said:


> Perfect? Debatable. Most obvious? Yes. In Vince's small, imbecilic brain he can only comprehend Broken Matt in relation to Bray's supernatural or whatever the fuck nonsense his gimmick is. The rest of us understand Broken Matt in any capacity as we're multifacitsted, complex people. This introduction wasn't for us; it was for Vince.
> 
> Broken Matt got over a dilapidated boat. He got over Jeff's middle name. He doesn't need Bray for anything. His reintroduction would have worked against anybody. I think Matt's interaction with the WWE's most bit players will be more entertaining and interesting than any feud with Bray. I just hope Bray isnt a liability to Broken Matt like he is to everything else. I have to be nervous based on track record.


If anything, Hardy clearly has been given some Leeway here. I believe that Matt has the potential to help bring out a better version of Bray than we have seen. Even if not, for a WWE audience, Bray enables him to play into the supernatural in a way they can get behind. Save Kane or Balor, no other Superstar currently has the gimmick to be a suitable foil for his first feud back.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937890415717449728


Bray Wyatt using twitter makes him look a bigger geek.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Cooper09 said:


> Bray Wyatt using twitter makes him look a bigger geek.


He's in character, what would you want him to say? "Sup?"


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

It's refreshing. I just hope for his sake that they invest in this fully, rather than turning him into a directionless comedy jobber after a few weeks. I remember Santino back when his mannerisms as a heel were getting over, and they ran that shit dead into the ground...


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Yup to think its the awakening of the broken character but it seems that it woken the character Matt Hardy that vesseled thru space and time..



Natecore said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > Like it or not, Character wise this was the perfect way to reintroduce it.
> ...


thats the challenge bray has been a jobber doesnt elevate anyone.. and never be elevated by beating hardy..

Matt will carry the feud unfortunately,this will make the brya wyatt gimmick be mediocre to matts broken universe..

Like you said, Matt can make Jinder Mahal over if they got a feud..


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

cant wait for brother nero and the face paint return


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

WWE haven't fucked it up after the first week. My expectations have already been surpassed.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Will it make other wwe bit olayers relevant i dont want the hurricane and shannon moore in this lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

It looks like it'll be just fan service to jump on the popularity of the gimmick and then drop the ball. It doesn't look like they want to tell a coherent story, and starting with fucking Wyatt doesn't help Matt's case either.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

You know when Matt and Jeff came back to WWE I thought WWE was going to pull the trigger on their Broken characters, but with Impact being dicks trying to keep that from happening, this is the perfect moment to use it. Two men who got out of Arkham Asylum came to entertain us.

My broken brilliance has been awaken like a Bear coming out the Cave days after Winter has finished. All I need now is Vanguard 1 and the Piano Obsolete Music theme and I'm in heaven.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

That was fantastic. I actually watched something bray Wyatt related the whole way through


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I like how the crowd couldn't give a single fuck about Bray but cheered every time Matt was on camera, like on that episode of Spongebob when the crowd cheered for Spongebob and were dead silent for Squidward every time.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

DELETE ! DELETE ! DELETE !


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This was so brilliantly done, I couldn't stop smiling. The way they were flashing between Wyatt and Hardy was pretty cool and the laughing at the end by the two men was the cherry on top.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

More complete BROKEN saga playlist (Apologies. The first one was less comprehensive than I had thought): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w85fjwdh_T0&list=PLhPdK8OTajSiEobIUxBeWoAA3j_Njs-3j

@HoHo how can you discern this from week one? All they needed to elude to was that Matt has a supernatural gift now and they did that. :shrug


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Beatles123 said:


> He's in character, what would you want him to say? "Sup?"


Not to use it at all. You don't see Undertaker tweeting Roman Reigns telling him to 'Rest in Peace'. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be a weird cult leader who lives in a run down shack. They don't use twitter :lol


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Cooper09 said:


> Not to use it at all. You don't see Undertaker tweeting Roman Reigns telling him to 'Rest in Peace'. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be a weird cult leader who lives in a run down shack. They don't use twitter :lol


To be fair, Bray hasn't been that for _years_. He's honestly been more of a comedy character recently.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Broken Matt makes me grin like a fucking idiot.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

matt talking compared to bray talking


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

To be honest his first feud should be against Elias..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*






Look at how effing mindblown this kid is! Moments like these are what it's all about! :evilmatt

Just goes to show the kid wrestling fans are much smarter these days! Happy to see him so excited. He's expressing what we all felt! :banderas


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

The 7 Deities were satisfied by Matt's awakening.

The consumer of terrestrial entities shall face... DELETION!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

:wow

They actually handled this, _well_

Interested to see where this feud goes.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Well fet ready to be surprised as the woken version is the better version of broken gimmick.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I saw a couple of things from the original gimmick in TNA, like the Final Deletion (I think?) from Matt's compound. With the Rock and Roll Express and all that jazz. I enjoyed it, but wasn't sure if it was meant to be taken seriously or not, because, I mean, it was TNA, and they've done some bat-shit crazy things over the years. 

Judging from Raw, it's meant to be a bit tongue in cheek, and Matt seemed to be having a blast with it. For Bray's part, I enjoyed the fact that he seemed to think that Broken/Woken Matt is more crazy than him, and that makes him a threat. Really good stuff. Most of all, I'm eager to see what happens next.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I saw a couple of things from the original gimmick in TNA, like the Final Deletion (I think?) from Matt's compound. With the Rock and Roll Express and all that jazz. I enjoyed it, but wasn't sure if it was meant to be taken seriously or not, because, I mean, it was TNA, and they've done some bat-shit crazy things over the years.
> 
> Judging from Raw, it's meant to be a bit tongue in cheek, and Matt seemed to be having a blast with it. For Bray's part, I enjoyed the fact that he seemed to think that Broken/Woken Matt is more crazy than him, and that makes him a threat. Really good stuff. Most of all, I'm eager to see what happens next.


You're really not supposed to take it seriously. When it first started in TNA, the Broken Universe got as popular as it did because of segments that were so bad, they were good. Like this:






And then it evolved into the insanity we know now. It's supposed to be stupid fun.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Bray Wyatt is pure garbage. Keep him away from the Hardys plz.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Great first impression last night. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ago316 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

fast forward-ed the whole thing.

could't care less about a TNA re-tread

:sleep


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Brother Husky Harris THE EATER OF PINS is going to be DELETE


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This was awesome. My favorite part of last nights RAW.

Let's see where it goes.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Hardly seen any of this gimmick but I found him damn funny on raw.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Really impressed and shocked with how WWE handled it. Good segment and really let Matt do his thing. 

Expected worse but they came through in a good way. And after seeing it in that way, Bray might just get a rub from this. Also may be a good feud for Matt to really launch this thing and get WWE fans understanding what makes it good.

Also just fortunate timing with Jeff being out for a while. I think Matt building it on his own is what should be happening. Then Brother Nero comes back and really adds to it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

The story writes itself with a Bray Wyatt feud two nutjobs and Bray can pretty much feud with anybody. As far as Matt's new broken character it is so over the top I don't think WWE will be able to handle it long term. I'm curious to see who he feuds with after Bray and I'm also a little pissed that Bray might end up doing the job to him at Royal Rumble. It'll make up for it if they do Bray vs Kurt Angle at WrestleMania. Nonetheless a fantastic segment and I'm excited for this feud.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Matt was the highlight of Raw last night and the fans went nuts when they saw him. As long as they let Matt control this it cant fail


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I want Broken Matt to do the Stone Cold podcast in character.

“The seven DIETIES have brought me to this moment and with my coat of BATTLE and VANGUARD 1 at my side the WWE will be DELETED!”

*pause*

“Son, what in the FUCK are you on about?!”


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Is THIS what I was apparently missing out on from TNA?

That was garbage & weird :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This is going to be better than any thing else going on in WWE atm. He's already way over. Some folks don't get wrestling *character.* Especially fans who came up in these bland eras.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

bray wyatts ramblings are so boring, putting it next to hardys ramblings is a startling comparison of how shit his promos really are, the crowd lights up during matts segments then seemingly just goes to sleep during brays parts.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Mistletoe Abigail said:


> I want Broken Matt to do the Stone Cold podcast in character.
> 
> “The seven DIETIES have brought me to this moment and with my coat of BATTLE and VANGUARD 1 at my side the WWE will be DELETED!”
> 
> ...


He did the ITR show pretty much in character earlier in the year.

https://youtu.be/06uIT97QkKw?list=PL98WR2i9_GGb0xxLS6YmGjRbEt3X4oZRc


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Mistletoe Abigail said:


> I want Broken Matt to do the Stone Cold podcast in character.
> 
> “The seven DIETIES have brought me to this moment and with my coat of BATTLE and VANGUARD 1 at my side the WWE will be DELETED!”
> 
> ...


He did the ITR show pretty much in character earlier in the year.

https://youtu.be/06uIT97QkKw?list=PL98WR2i9_GGb0xxLS6YmGjRbEt3X4oZRc


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

hope Matt has the rights to his TNA Theme or WWE makes him one that is just as good.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Does this mean Senor Benjamin, Reby and Vanguard 1 are showing up in WWE? 

Broken Matt needs to have segments with Meekmahan and Edge. Lita need to come back for appearance too.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Rastaclaus said:


> Is THIS what I was apparently missing out on from TNA?
> 
> That was garbage & weird :draper2


Its fun. A rarity in wrestling, I realize.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This all just seems very rushed and I really hope this character is just not around because Jeff is hurt and a way to get Wyatt over after years of just running in place and never winning a feud.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Heel To Face said:


> This all just seems very rushed and I really hope this character is just not around because Jeff is hurt and a way to get Wyatt over after years of just running in place and never winning a feud.


Jeff being hurt is the key. Likely they will feud and break Jeff when he returns. When you watch the way TNA did it, it makes sense.

In other news for those of you still new to the character, here's a vid of Matt doing an entire Q&A in character:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Are they gonna change his entrance and music? Knowing WWE they’d leave it the same [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Ken Finewell said:


> He did the ITR show pretty much in character earlier in the year.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/06uIT97QkKw?list=PL98WR2i9_GGb0xxLS6YmGjRbEt3X4oZRc




He did Talk is Jericho too, in this persona, and Chris was just like “... why the fuck are you talking like that?”


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Broken Matt Hardy is going to be so over on the Road To WrestleMania 34. I can't wait to see how each segment unfolds...as long as Matt's in complete control of how the character is handled. I have zero faith MACKMAHON or the monkeys in the back at the "creative" table know where to take this character.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Himiko said:


> Are they gonna change his entrance and music? Knowing WWE they’d leave it the same [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll have a new Theme I think. CFO$ teased it, but then agaun, his OG theme is just Beethoven, so its possible he can keep it.





> He did Talk is Jericho too, in this persona, and Chris was just like “... why the fuck are you talking like that?”


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

There was a period where I watched TNA mainly for Matt's Broken gimmick. 

WWE creative better don't bury this gimmick. Please.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Didn't care then, don't care now.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Fucking amazing, the promo felt like something the two guys put together themselves - if creative just stays out of the fucking way and allow the Hardy's and Rotunda to lay out this programme themselves this will be some cool shit. Sadly, we know this won't happen and it will be kneecapped into shitness by creative within weeks.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



elo said:


> Fucking amazing, the promo felt like something the two guys put together themselves - if creative just stays out of the fucking way and allow the Hardy's and Rotunda to lay out this programme themselves this will be some cool shit. Sadly, we know this won't happen and it will be kneecapped into shitness by creative within weeks.


Please don't call him Rotunda. You sound like a mark.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Beatles123 said:


> Jeff being hurt is the key. Likely they will feud and break Jeff when he returns. When you watch the way TNA did it, it makes sense.
> 
> In other news for those of you still new to the character, here's a vid of Matt doing an entire Q&A in character:


I seen it all go down in TNA. It was the only thing I watched TNA for. 

I just think everyone is going to be greatly disappointed in this. I really hope I am wrong. 

When was the last time WWE actually let someone keep doing a character that got over huge in another company. They always have to put their WWE spin on it and it usually does not end up being as good. 

Wyatt is a home grown talent lets just remember that. Broken or Awaken Matt Hardy is not.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Heel To Face said:


> I seen it all go down in TNA. It was the only thing I watched TNA for.
> 
> I just think everyone is going to be greatly disappointed in this. I really hope I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Times are changing. The one thing hardy DOES have is he fits the sports entertainment mold and all the guys with power in the back watched the Final Deletion and loved it, so he's going to have support.

Will it be the same as in TNA? No, because they're PG. You won't see anything like King Maxel getting kidnapped, but Matt will still likely be able to do what he wants within a WWE sandbox. Besides, he's Woken Matt, so wwe owns it. Therefore if it goes well they'll run with it easier than, say, Bryan back in 2011.

Of course, WWE have fumbled numerous ideas with potential before. We'll see. I know that this is Matt's baby, so he won't just let them walk all over it.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



UniversalGleam said:


> bray wyatts ramblings are so boring, putting it next to hardys ramblings is a startling comparison of how shit his promos really are, the crowd lights up during matts segments then seemingly just goes to sleep during brays parts.


Just a reminder that once upon a time that same crowd was captivated by Bray's ramblings. Matt will get boring as well but he's a shiny new toy atm. This character doesn't have a legitimate shelf life past a Bray Wyatt feud.

Also, putting Matt next to Bray showcased how similar they are and how they're just nonsensical characters. Matt's going to essentially be Bray. He'll talk and spew the same garbage over and over and then lose whatever big feud he gets into when it matters because at the end of the day, he's still Matt Hardy and he sucks.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*










This could be a catapult moment for Matt Hardy. Stranger things have happened this year. 

More than anything this is proof of what gets people to watch wrestling and why the audience has declined so much: because people LOVE characters. That's all they're asking for and they haven't been getting them. So when Matt comes along with this freshness - BOOM


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I always looked forward to how he pronounced his opening line during his TNA promos, Hopefully he keeps the same whacky accent because it's hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

*Matt Hardy is going to be the most over wrestler on the forum if he DELETES Bray. *


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

At the very least people will learn some new words. Pulchritudinous is my favourite, although this morning he popped out ‘indefatigable paladins’ in a sentence. I haven’t heard indefatigable in a long time.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Illogical said:


> Just a reminder that once upon a time that same crowd was captivated by Bray's ramblings. Matt will get boring as well but he's a shiny new toy atm. This character doesn't have a legitimate shelf life past a Bray Wyatt feud.
> 
> Also, putting Matt next to Bray showcased how similar they are and how they're just nonsensical characters. Matt's going to essentially be Bray. He'll talk and spew the same garbage over and over and then lose whatever big feud he gets into when it matters because at the end of the day, he's still Matt Hardy and he sucks.


This is your first time seeing the gimmick, isn't it? It's nothing like Bray at all.

Double posting for an *UPDATE!*

*MATT HAS BEEN GIVEN CREATIVE CONTROL BY VINCE:*

https://www.si.com/wrestling/2017/12/06/wwe-wrestling-news-matt-hardy-earl-hebner



> Matt Hardy’s “Broken” status has reawoken, and there is a significant proponent of the “Woken” character in WWE:
> 
> Vince McMahon.
> 
> Hardy’s mannerisms, creativity, and passion for the character will be on full display within his “Woken” state. *A contact within WWE reached out to inform Sports Illustrated that Hardy will be allowed a creative license by McMahon, who sees opportunity and the opportunity to cash in on a character that is already established.*


:evilmatt YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!! MEEKMAHAN HAS CONSUMED HIMSELF WITH WOKEN WISDOM! :evilmatt

(Please be true. :taker)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*






This is great for Matt. His segment got the second most views from RAW this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

*It's great that Matt has full creative control. Now, he can show Bray how it's done. *


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I am reading Jericho’s unreleased book:

“The Broken Gimmick was actually my idea. I was talking to Matt and Jeff one day and said, you know what you should do? You know the Bray Wyatt thing where he is kind of this loopy character? You should do that but take it to the extreme. You could do vignettes on your property and it’ll become the best thing EVAHHHH.

Then when it all came about and really took off and you know, became this huge thing, I went to Vince and said he needs to get the Hardy’s back to do this Broken thing. He said they can’t because TNA owns it. So I said, you know, I said to Vince and I said to Matt you should just do the same thing and call it Woken. They don’t own that. So yeah it was basically me who invented that whole thing.”

-C. Jericho


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Mistletoe Abigail said:


> Please don't call him Rotunda. You sound like a mark.


No, Rotunda is the correct usage. I am referring to the creative minds the Hardy's and Rotunda's are gifted with in general as people, nothing to do with being a mark.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Rotunda is a fucking funny name. It sounds like a name for someone from a piggy-human tribe or something. Suits him (and his brother) very well.

And his real name is Windham Rotunda. This must be the piggiest name ever. :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



UniversalGleam said:


> bray wyatts ramblings are so boring, putting it next to hardys ramblings is a startling comparison of how shit his promos really are, the crowd lights up during matts segments then seemingly just goes to sleep during brays parts.


Yeah, I thought that too! It really highlighted how boring Bray is.

Even though they were both chatting complete shit, Hardy's was actually entertaining somehow. 

& this is coming from someone who didn't follow his BROKEN run in TNA, so I don't have a bias.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938618851125690368
:evilmatt VANGUARD 1 IS CANON IN THE WOKENVESE!! :lenny

Sorry to double bump, but Matt's twitter is getting good!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938839925474119680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938923188322488322
:lenny


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

I haven't seen any of the Broken Matt Hardy, but all the hype here made me watch Raw (admittedly on fast forward) for the first time in months and I loved it. 

The laugh is amazing :evilmatt


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



Xenus said:


> I haven't seen any of the Broken Matt Hardy, but all the hype here made me watch Raw (admittedly on fast forward) for the first time in months and I loved it.
> 
> The laugh is amazing :evilmatt


I highly recommend watching The Final Deletion!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

Meh...I hope Hardy does 'delete' Bray. :shrug

Hardy can then be the resident weirdo character who talks gibberish while Bray can take a break, tinker his character (ie. drop all the dark, supernatural horse shit) and have a much needed babyface turn.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

*UPDATE!*

The Hardy's did a panel tonight in Long Island with Matt in his WOKEN mode!






Starts around the 1hr 40m mark!

Edit: removed. Will try to find another copy.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*

This character will give me another reason to watch RAW from now on.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939264552918765569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939297375364956160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939316799543406593
:yes :evilmatt :madhardy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*






*WWE uploaded a video of Matt laughing for 10 hours and it already has 61,000 views :mj4*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: DELETE: BROKEN MATT HARDY!!!!!!!*



DecEmber Moon said:


> *WWE uploaded a video of Matt laughing for 10 hours and it already has 61,000 views :mj4*


and Matt's totes into it.

It's a beautiful thing. We're seeing Matt have fun doing his thang like New Day.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

You see what happens when you let wrestlers write and develop their own characters wwe.... we get genius like this.



Mistletoe Abigail said:


> I am reading Jericho’s unreleased book:
> 
> “The Broken Gimmick was actually my idea. I was talking to Matt and Jeff one day and said, you know what you should do? You know the Bray Wyatt thing where he is kind of this loopy character? You should do that but take it to the extreme. You could do vignettes on your property and it’ll become the best thing EVAHHHH.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Sounds just like something Jericho would say. Love it


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

From a while ago. Typical whatculture douche reporter though.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure how this will work without Jeremy Borash producing the vignettes. That was so much of the appeal to the character.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

https://www.kayfabenews.com/matt-hardy-suspended-violation-wwes-lesser-known-mental-wellness-policy/


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940350413924130816
:evilmatt


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So while we got another promo battle, most are still liking it. Obviously people dont want the same thing each week but they're going with a slow tease here. I've read WWE wanna do a match and the wyatt compound, so if Matt can direct that, we should get the stuff we're used to soon. im gonna hold off and give this time before shitting on it.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

so they did pretty much the same segment for the second consecutive week? 
that's... interesting I guess.

Hopefully they do something different next week and mix it up. For something people claim to be very creative hopefully they actually show creativity next week instead of titantron video battles.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

T Hawk said:


> so they did pretty much the same segment for the second consecutive week?
> that's... interesting I guess.
> 
> Hopefully they do something different next week and mix it up. For something people claim to be very creative hopefully they actually show creativity next week instead of titantron video battles.


They need to showcase Matt at the compound and the aspects of his character no one in WWE's audience has seen yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A match at the Wyatt Compound could be absolutely Wonderful. :evilmatt


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

What people miss is we did get some story. Matt knows the spirit of sister Abigail, bray is perplexed as to why they'd like matt as a leader when hee's wanted our devotion for months to no avail. the potential is there. we need to see vignettes of Matt having PREMONEETIONS about her as he prepares to face him.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

the wwe bubble dwellers drolling over tna storylines. my how wwe has fallen....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll give them a pass this week for basically doing the same segment as last week, but I want to see the production and content progress. I want WOKEN segments less Bray Wyatt too. We are only in Week 2 so I'm cautiously optimistic the character and angle will really heat up by the Royal Rumble.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

That promo in a nutshell


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt seems to have heard the feedback: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940426857559810048


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

loved it tonight. ran a bit long...but no matter, this is good. The whole time i kept saying "ughh get bray off my tv...back to woken"

LOVEEEE the graphic too btw haha


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

First time being expose to Broken Matt last week and so far he's pretty entertaining. Although I hope they don't repeat the same segment again for Raw next week.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bray Wyatt calling himself a King was a thing of comedy. More like the court jester.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

ONly took them 1 week to almost ruin Woken Matt Hardy for me. They did the same crap they have been doing for a decade now. Somebody does one thing that was kind of funny and now they are going to shove it down our throats until it isn't funny anymore. The laughing last week was funny, why not just leave that moment alone and move on? Instead, as usual, they come back the next week and have them laugh for like 10 minutes. They have no sense of comedic timing, they are like children who say something funny and their parents laugh so they say the same thing over and over and over again because they are desperate for attention.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> ONly took them 1 week to almost ruin Woken Matt Hardy for me. They did the same crap they have been doing for a decade now. Somebody does one thing that was kind of funny and now they are going to shove it down our throats until it isn't funny anymore. The laughing last week was funny, why not just leave that moment alone and move on? Instead, as usual, they come back the next week and have them laugh for like 10 minutes. They have no sense of comedic timing, they are like children who say something funny and their parents laugh so they say the same thing over and over and over again because they are desperate for attention.


I don't think matt will let himself fall victim to that in the long run. he has too much of a broad vision for this character. He promises to do something different next week. we will see.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

This weeks segment was basically a repeat of last weeks, but with less crowd reaction. Also those transitions were terrible, as it made it feel less spontaneous. Hopefully that was just a one off though and they get it right going forward.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They need to start doing some on site promos. Otherwise this shit is going to get really old really fast.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

so this was basically a more cringey version of last weeks promo, they were even trying way too hard with the laughing this week.

seems like they got a good reaction last week so tried to roll it out again to milk it some more, doesnt really work like that, its like telling a funny joke then turning around and telling it again because people laughed at it the first time.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, they did it again. It took them just 2 fucking weeks to ruin the Broken gimmick. Bravo WWE, you never disappoint.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Yes, they did it again. It took them just 2 fucking weeks to ruin the Broken gimmick. Bravo WWE, you never disappoint.


On the bright side that's still 100% longer than I thought it would take them.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That was absolute shite


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They can't ruin what was already shit


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, it took a lot less time than I thought, but IWC are already turning on the Woken gimmick. The fuck is wrong with people?
Two promos and it's ruined? Fuck you.

WWE have to introduce this character to 99% of it's audience. The cringey promo is exactly what Matt wanted. The TNA promos were ALL JUST AS CRINGEY. That's the gimmick!

Matt has 100% control over the gimmick and the segments, which you'd know if you read the info on it after last week's RAW. So whining that "WWE" or "Vince" or "Creative" have ruined anything at this point is pathetic.

How about we let Matt run with the Woken gimmick for more than 7 days before we decide that everything is shit?
Jesus.


----------



## 2pacallypz85 (Jun 9, 2016)

greasykid1, Bravo. You are completely correct in your analysis.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE is like uncool grandpa. So out of touch. Well it is because it is Vince's product..
I bet Vince was telling Matt to laugh more this week.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, it took a lot less time than I thought, but IWC are already turning on the Woken gimmick. The fuck is wrong with people?
> Two promos and it's ruined? Fuck you.
> 
> WWE have to introduce this character to 99% of it's audience. The cringey promo is exactly what Matt wanted. The TNA promos were ALL JUST AS CRINGEY. That's the gimmick!
> ...


You are totally delusional if you think that Matt has 100% control over the gimmick. It is still Vince's show and he makes the final decisions.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I gotta say, I've just never "gotten" this gimmick or seen why it's making so many of you mark out. I already find it annoying to watch to the point of muting my TV when Hardy and Wyatt are going back and forth. That nine-year laughing fit is just ssssooooo cringing to sit through.

Just comes off corny and cheesy to me. Like "1995 WWF" cheesy.

Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, it took a lot less time than I thought, but IWC are already turning on the Woken gimmick. The fuck is wrong with people?
> Two promos and it's ruined? Fuck you.
> 
> WWE have to introduce this character to 99% of it's audience. The cringey promo is exactly what Matt wanted. The TNA promos were ALL JUST AS CRINGEY. That's the gimmick!
> ...


:ha Vince has the final say so on everything WWE. Thinking anything else is sad. Believe what you read on your dirt sheets. They are wrong more often than being right.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, it took a lot less time than I thought, but IWC are already turning on the Woken gimmick. The fuck is wrong with people?
> Two promos and it's ruined? Fuck you.


I'm not sure the IWC is represented by ~10 people saying they didn't like it and a few of them saying that they weren't turning on it because they never liked it. Try not being so triggered over people's opinions.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder if they'll do the same promo next week.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> I don't think matt will let himself fall victim to that in the long run. he has too much of a broad vision for this character. He promises to do something different next week. we will see.


I'd give it a 10% chance that they let Matt Hardy have any kind of say in terms of where his character is going. WWE just doesn't operate that way anymore. They micromanage the crap out of everything and don't let things play out organically. Obviously I hope I am wrong but I've seen it play out way too many times.


----------



## muffa (Apr 3, 2017)

*What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

Everybody is saying that his gimmick is money and that WWE will fuck him up but what is so great about this gimmick and why did they battle with Anthem for it? Is this Matt Hardys version of talking gibberish, nonsense promos like the ones that Bray Wyatt is doing? Did he had a mental breakdown and now is a what? I don't understand this gimmick. What's so good about it? I don't get the deal with it.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

You're not alone. I've watched what fanboys say is the "genius" behind it in a few TNA matches too, and I just don't get it. It's cartoony and cringing to watch. But if it makes Hardy happy and creatively fulfilled, so be it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

I don't get it either but fans do pop for it. :draper2

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

Join the club

This was incredibly weird & I don't get what was so "great" about this

Just dumb, drawn out laughing after some weird ass dialogue. It's literally a weirder version of Wyatt :mj4


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

I don't 'get' it, but I don't hate it either. It's clearly something Matt enjoys, and is his own creation; so I'm all for it as something different. 

As I understand it, yeah.... It's Matt's mental breakdown. I think the premise is something like his body is a vessel for some ancient being, which gets "woken" as Matt is "broken".... or something like that. But I didn't follow it in TNA much, so don't know 100%.

As for fighting Anthem over it.... not sure if you're meaning WWE or Matt? 
WWE didn't have anything to do with the fight. That's all Matt's doing. He felt he owned the gimmick - he alleges it was his idea, and Anthem get his pretty much full creative control over the character.
Anthem disputed and alleges others were involved in the creation of it.... Jeremy Borash or Josh Matthews IIRC, and were attempting to claim it as their IP.
I'm assuming they didn't trademark it at all, so a legal battle was likely to be 50/50 at best


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

muffa said:


> Everybody is saying that his gimmick is money and that WWE will fuck him up but what is so great about this gimmick and why did they battle with Anthem for it? Is this Matt Hardys version of talking gibberish, nonsense promos like the ones that Bray Wyatt is doing? Did he had a mental breakdown and now is a what? I don't understand this gimmick. What's so good about it? I don't get the deal with it.


 Search Final Deletion on YT you will find the answer


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

It's better than what he was doing before, but it's an overrated gimnick imo :shrug


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

The fact that Matt Hardy has 'creative control' over it is irrelevant, because Vince will just intercept it before it goes to air time and tinker with it until all the heart of the character is eroded and put his own stamp on it.

The fact that they shared a video of Matt Hardy laughing for ten hours on YouTube is telling - now they are going to shoehorn that laugh in as much as possible and over expose it like every other fucking thing they do.

:vince5 *'Less is more? MORE is MORE!'*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

Vince and his cronies ruin another gimmick that was great everywhere except WWE. That's the deal.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*



muffa said:


> Everybody is saying that his gimmick is money and that WWE will fuck him up but what is so great about this gimmick and why did they battle with Anthem for it? Is this Matt Hardys version of talking gibberish, nonsense promos like the ones that Bray Wyatt is doing? Did he had a mental breakdown and now is a what? I don't understand this gimmick. What's so good about it? I don't get the deal with it.


If you have to ask, then you won't understand.

His gimmick is quite literally the sort of thing you immediately get or you don't. 

Though I have to say, anyone who doesn't get it needs to check and see if they have a funny bone in their body cause you're probably taking Matt's gimmick too seriously


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

I love the gimmick but I can see WWE already doing what they do best and running it into the ground.

Oh the fans like his laugh? Let's show it multiple times and for long periods.

also, that "Woken" graphic with the broken glass was totally unnecessary, especially showing it EVERY TIME he talked. :bunk


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

Just be patient.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

This is what happens when people live in the WWE bubble and never or very rarely watch anything else.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Those that dont get it haven't even seen it in TNA, most likely.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

The thing that made the gimmick great for me, was the championship run where they’d go and win EVERY championship from all the companies. 

Ideally at the end they’d have come to WWE broken and taken the tag gold. 

Couldn’t do it because of the court stuff and they had to be old Hardy’s. 

For me the best way they can do it, is to have them win the tags, win the IC, win the US, win Smackdown and win the WHOLE FUCKIN LOT. 

Because BRRRRROKEN. 

....but it won’t happen....


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*



HankHill_85 said:


> You're not alone. I've watched what fanboys say is the "genius" behind it in a few TNA matches too, and I just don't get it. It's cartoony and cringing to watch. But if it makes Hardy happy and creatively fulfilled, so be it.


Says the guy with "Thank You Taker" in his sig.... Taker was no less ridiculous. We just got used to it and liked it so we didn't notice. But if you turned to anybody who didn't watch wrestling and showed them the gimmick and said he is a dead zombie man.... they would and did laugh at you.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am all for the Woken Matt Hardy trian to leave the station, but not at the expense of Bray. 


This feud could benefit both guys as long as Bray goes over in the end. 

Matt's gimmick does not need this win, Bray does. 

In the current WWE environment the WWE needs strong heels. I mean badly. 

Bray should win this feud and move on with a new family forward with fresh new writers. Matt could lose this fued and be fine challenging other mid card talents.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Greenlawler said:


> I am all for the Woken Matt Hardy trian to leave the station, but not at the expense of Bray.
> 
> 
> This feud could benefit both guys as long as Bray goes over in the end.
> ...


Bray's already in the shitter, one more wont hurt.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Says the guy with "Thank You Taker" in his sig.... Taker was no less ridiculous. We just got used to it and liked it so we didn't notice. But if you turned to anybody who didn't watch wrestling and showed them the gimmick and said he is a dead zombie man.... they would and did laugh at you.


I've read some brainless, desperate things to really stretch and try to make an argument on these boards before, but.......wow. :maury

Taker's persona started in an era where it was accepted, and he managed to adapt it. Can Matt really say the same about his? How exactly can it be explained to an audience that he went from talking normally a month ago, to all of a sudden talking with a dumb accent? In this era, we're just supposed to take what WWE spoon-feeds us and say, "OK".

Taker also had longevity with his persona. I can't exactly say with confidence that Hardy will. If he's still doing this shtick in a year or two, I'll be surprised.

He'll have to do something more interesting with it once the more popular brother returns, too.



Beatles123 said:


> Bray's already in the shitter, one more wont hurt.


That attitude sure helps.

A 43-year old tag team veteran from yesteryear shouldn't be going over a 30-year old who walked into this year's Mania as the WWE Champion and needs the win a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> That attitude sure helps.
> 
> A 43-year old tag team veteran from yesteryear shouldn't be going over a 30-year old who walked into this year's Mania as the WWE Champion and needs the win a hell of a lot more.


Point, but before Bray can go over him, Matt should be built up a bit more He shouldn't win this early.

You seem to not realize the complexity of the character. I'm sorry you haven't been able to get behind this, but I think Matt's run with this at least as far as TNA has been exceptional. It matters not how old you are as long as you can entertain, and he's doing that. I think a title run is more than deserved, pending proper build of course.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Christian did have a title run by practically begging, jinder,great khali did have arun.. Wwe championship needs to be in spotlight not an afterthought bring the title in this goofyness and sure people would talk about the title more


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

> Matthardybrand: I told two very different & DELIGHTFUL stories in these two appearances. You'll have to follow closely as The Great War rages on. An ABUNDANCE of information shall be DIVULGED in the next few weeks.


 - Facebook


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They better give us something new next week.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

His gifs are becoming popular now and WWE have a deal with GIFY regarding him it seems: http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/woken-matt-hardy-gifs-wwe-giphy?sf176260801=1

Matt says he's trying to tell a story with this, so we may have to be patient. He DID tell more historry of himself and Wyatt's spirit/Abigail, but I think ppeople were too confused to notice. It should have been live.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I still think Matt will need his WWE backhand man incarnation of Borash, a guy that gets it and can throw ideas off to keep this going before Vince wakes up on the wrong side of bed one day and shuts it down. But then Vince might be in love with it himself, but then that is dangerous as you know how he loves to over milk stuff. But yeah, Matt is clearly hands on with this I just hope he has his running buddies to pitch in.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

*Greatest WWE Youtube Video Ever*






10 Hours. Immerse yourself in the laughter of the brilliance which shared insight from Plato!

Edit: You downplay the excellent talent of this video and merge this post into a 32 page thread? YOUR INSOLENCE REWARD IS DELETION!

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Those that dont get it haven't even seen it in TNA, most likely.


This isn't even what we saw in TNA. This is an overly produced yet downgraded version of what was seen in TNA.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> This isn't even what we saw in TNA. This is an overly produced yet downgraded version of what was seen in TNA.


it's not that different. the only thing is we need more from Hardy's perspective. Hope we get a vignette at the compound soon.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942938707484606464


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Woken brilliance making matt relevant by even not attending raw.. Win win deal for him and wwe..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

As i said in the thread:

Much better! We got the chance to see some of the more creative promo work from Matt. Crowd was nice and over for it. The obvious low budget with the sheet is a nice touch. he's teasing us with it. I dig it.

Most people don't seem to realize they're easing us into the character slowly


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> As i said in the thread:
> 
> Much better! We got the chance to see some of the more creative promo work from Matt. Crowd was nice and over for it. The obvious low budget with the sheet is a nice touch. he's teasing us with it. I dig it.
> 
> Most people don't seem to realize they're easing us into the character slowly


I think you were one of only four people to comment on Matt in the thread tbh

This is losing steam very quickly. 
Given how WWE switches gears so fast and that it likely had a midcard comedy ceiling to begin with, this is not the best start for the gimmick.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

T Hawk said:


> I think you were one of only four people to comment on Matt in the thread tbh
> 
> This is losing steam very quickly.
> Given how WWE switches gears so fast and that it likely had a midcard comedy ceiling to begin with, this is not the best start for the gimmick.


It's a midcard feud, its not supposed to have steam to it. You're supposed to enjoy the segment for what they are and for what they are, they're fun. People didn't comment cause it was fine. Nothing much to say until we see where the vignettes go.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first week it worked, 2nd time they added there own graphics with broke glass effects, 3rd time was just a rerun of the 2nd week, 4th time hes playing chess with a fish


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is losing steam.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Law said:


> This is losing steam.


you know this is doomed when even we share the same view on it :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

the_hound said:


> first week it worked, 2nd time they added there own graphics with broke glass effects, 3rd time was just a rerun of the 2nd week, 4th time hes playing chess with a fish


And? Thats no different than boxing with a kangaroo. They need yo expand upon him a bit and showcase more of his universe, but fornow nothing seems out of character.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> Most people don't seem to realize they're easing us into the character slowly


I find it refreshing to see someone so passionate about something in a positive manner as opposed to a negative one but man, this blows. No, I haven't seen his TNA stuff aside from some gifs that people have as avatars and some dp'ed boat. I just don't care that he did it elsewhere and it worked and why would I or anyone else? At the end he's still Matt Hardy and he sucks. As of right now it feels like he's a comedy version of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The comedy version of bray wyatt .. thats the irony hahah


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Illogical said:


> I find it refreshing to see someone so passionate about something in a positive manner as opposed to a negative one but man, this blows. No, I haven't seen his TNA stuff aside from some gifs that people have as avatars and some dp'ed boat. I just don't care that he did it elsewhere and it worked and why would I or anyone else? At the end he's still Matt Hardy and he sucks. As of right now it feels like he's a comedy version of Bray Wyatt.


Exactly. Only thats the thing: Its supposed to be bad and tongue in cheek. Thats what people aren't getting. The sheet he uses is even a reference to the fact it's low budget. As it was before the vignette's in TNA started.

Saying it sucks because it's Matt hardy is also close minded. Especialy if you haven't seen the TNA version. These are nothing more than short little teasers anyway. As posted in the OP, there is plenty of material to be done from this character. Give it time.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm loving it all so far :shrug


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Another thing too is they're obviously saving his in ring debute for the rumble/raw after (the PPV may be final deletion style) so this really isn't something you can have instant gratification on. These are teases. Wait till he's there live each week and the character is established.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I liked his segment this week.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I really liked the goldfish.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

well he's in an angle with Bray wyatt... good fucking luck hardy.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

They are working on a new entrance/theme for him so that's probably why we haven't seen him outside of these backstage skits. 

This week did feel like something Broken Matt would have done so I liked it. The Goldfish is probably more interesting an opponent than Bray Wyatt anyway


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I am recording Raw solely to watch these clips. That was fucking brilliant. Matt is absolutely killing it.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

i hate it


watched 10 seconds of it and moved on


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've started to lose interest in this angle.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

we are now officially entering the "Come on Guys! Let's Wait and See Where this is Going!" phase.

what stage is next? Depression or anger?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This week was great. Matt having his own time instead of going back and forth with Bray. Matt is brilliant, or should I say WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

What happened to the Goldfish? It disappeared like a Bray Wyatt push.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Guys it wasn’t ‘a goldfish’.

He was playing chess with THE REINCARNATED SOUL OF NAPOLEON BONAPARTE!

The fish is merely a vessel.


----------



## Rhysling (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't really care for how this character is being pushed. I think it would be more interesting if it was more of a comical act like goofy Mankind.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Rhysling said:


> I don't really care for how this character is being pushed. I think it would be more interesting if it was more of a comical act like goofy Mankind.


He was playing chess with a fish and you want more goofy?


----------



## Rhysling (Sep 13, 2017)

Mistletoe Abigail said:


> He was playing chess with a fish and you want more goofy?


It's bizarre but it's not comical.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

it was better this week without all the back n forth, but still too sanitised.

Hopefully they'll do something outside of the studio because it just looks too clean and bright.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree that it is a little too sanitized. Matt himself wavered a little more than usual in his delivery. He clearly is being watched closely by WWE upper brass and while they are giving him a long leash, he's still clearly on that leash and aware of it. TNA Broken Matt worked so well because he could truly unleash all his creativity. They even went to the "hardy compound" and shot fireworks each other, using a boat as a shield. That's great, but the kind of thing that comes from an unrestricted creative mind just rolling with it, and not from a corporate environment.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Matt made mention of how the world is a "Disc".

I for one am fully on board as he long as he continues to do this. :mark:


----------



## Kitty Purry (Jan 30, 2016)

Gainn said:


> it was better this week without all the back n forth, but still too sanitised.
> 
> Hopefully they'll do something outside of the studio because it just looks too clean and bright.


That and stop with the whole broken glass woken screen. But that won’t happen because wwe loves repitition


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

T Hawk said:


> we are now officially entering the "Come on Guys! Let's Wait and See Where this is Going!" phase.
> 
> what stage is next? Depression or anger?


Im with you on this usually, but what we've seen so far isn't evidence of that. He's in character doing teasers that aren't out of step with what we hoped to see. We just need that next step of progression.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Truthfully as a Bray mark I love the new Woken gimmick.

I hope both get over for this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How quickly did Broken Matt get to the Final Deletion in TNA? Because some of you are acting likes he's 6 months in to the gimmick.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Woken Matt is genuinely my favourite part of Raw right now and I saw him in TNA aswell. You guys have to lighten up and take it for what it is :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

He's definitely enjoyable to watch. A huge contrast to the awkward, cringe, babbling of Bray Wyatt. He also seems to be having fun in his role as 'Woken' Matt and given how stressful working for the WWE can be that a positive for him and his fans who enjoy his character work.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

There are 3 wrestlers who are deletable, jinder mahal, miz and bray wyatt..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

His pop tonight was DELIGHTFUL! :evilmatt


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

The Hogfather said:


> Matt made mention of how the world is a "Disc".
> 
> I for one am fully on board as he long as he continues to do this. :mark:


Flat-Earther Matt Hardy? kada kada kada


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

reamstyles said:


> There are 3 wrestlers who are deletable, jinder mahal, miz and bray wyatt..




But that’s four...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


When they have so much filler on RAW, why do they not put stuff like this on it? This is better than Matt's lines were tonight on RAW.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

He got a good pop, but it sucks they didn't have him cut a live promo.


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

His annoying ass looks like it's on meth


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

strawberrie said:


> His annoying ass looks like it's on meth


Comments like these infuriate me. Some of you don't even try....unkout


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Comments like these infuriate me. Some of you don't even try....unkout


What the fuck do you want, a eulogy?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The lack of comments about his live appearance tonight shows how lame it was.. He finally appears live as full blown Broken Matt and does nothing but a over the top forced laugh for a full minute straight? Lame shit


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> The lack of comments about his live appearance tonight shows how lame it was.. He finally appears live as full blown Broken Matt and does nothing but a over the top forced laugh for a full minute straight? Lame shit


To be honest it was just a waste of screen time


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*

Said this about three weeks ago...surprise surprise.



Stuffing Bucket said:


> The fact that they shared a video of Matt Hardy laughing for ten hours on YouTube is telling - now they are going to shoehorn that laugh in as much as possible and over expose it like every other fucking thing they do.
> 
> :vince5 *'Less is more? MORE is MORE!'*


It's only the beginning. This company is like clockwork.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

strawberrie said:


> To be honest it was just a waste of screen time


Well, the whole episode was pretty much a waste of screen time. At least with Matt, they’re still getting the gimmick over. What was the point of the rest of the show?

Womens division rematch with no definitive outcome, Elias jobbing to Cena, Hawkins jobbing to Balor, Slater jobbing to Kane, and tag titles bring thrown at Jordan because nothing else is getting him over, so why not.

Joe v Reigns was the only thing that was worth watching.

NB: Maybe the Itami match was good, but I wouldn’t know, as Sky Sports aired 4.5 minutes of ads instead. Literally came out of the break to see the GTS.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Matt Hardy On The Great War And Sister Abigail*

- As noted, The Great War between Bray Wyatt and "Woken" Matt Hardy continued on last night's RAW as Matt attacked Wyatt from behind as Wyatt was entering the ring for a match. A good number of fans reacted negatively to the brief segment on social media, as they did with other recent segments in the feud, as it ended awkwardly. Matt tweeted about the attack and referred to it as the first shot of The Great War. Matt is also making it clear that he's out to "delete!" Sister Abigail, not just Bray, which has led to some speculation on WWE bringing in Reby Hardy. Below are Matt's recent tweets on last night's attack:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945519414191026176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945490079803461632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945655509511823361
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/1226/635298/raw-star-sent-to-hospital-for-possible-injury/


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*



strawberrie said:


> What the fuck do you want, a eulogy?





Stuffing Bucket said:


> Said this about three weeks ago...surprise surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the beginning. This company is like clockwork.


I dunno what YOU want, but he did fine. All he needed was a promo. but this wasn't bad either.

You guys must have expected Senior Benjamin and Vanguard 1 out of the gate, but thats not how they're playing this. It's a slow burn and for what he's been doing, it's been nothing out of character. Matt's enjoying it, the crowd's enjoying it, relax. He's already said everything will appear eventually.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

i should give it a watch. i've heard that this woken matt thing is fun. good to hear that he can still entertain fans to this day.


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*



Beatles123 said:


> I dunno what YOU want, but he did fine. All he needed was a promo. but this wasn't bad either.
> 
> You guys must have expected Senior Benjamin and Vanguard 1 out of the gate, but thats not how they're playing this. It's a slow burn and for what he's been doing, it's been nothing out of character. Matt's enjoying it, the crowd's enjoying it, relax. He's already said everything will appear eventually.



This is a waste of my time and how are you going to tell me that it was just "fine". I think his gimmick is stupid (to put it lightly). And you are right right, you don't know what I want.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: What's the deal with Matt Hardys gimmick?*



strawberrie said:


> This is a waste of my time and how are you going to tell me that it was just "fine". I think his gimmick is stupid (to put it lightly). And you are right right, you don't know what I want.


if you think it's stupid tha'ts fine, but that's what it's always been. It's tongue in cheek. You probably wouldn't have liked it in TNA either. It was fine because that's what it was. Not great, just fine. They do need to start doing a bit more with it for the less enthused, but this was non-intrusive and harmless for what it was. :shrug


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn’t watch his TNA stint.

But I love Woken Matt Hardy despite the obviously poor booking.

He looks like a bona fide top star and is extremely entertaining to me already.

They’ll get his booking right soon and it’ll be even better.

This is just Vince wanting to simplify the Woken character in the opening weeks so it catches on with a wider audience - but after the dust settles he’ll give greater reign for Hardy to take control.

He just has this presence about him now. Vince will take confidence out of that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945817177134960640


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Science.Violence said:


> Flat-Earther Matt Hardy? kada kada kada


Clearly you do not understand...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hopefully they'll give him the third movement, it's what he used as an entrance more often.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Are they or not bringing Senor Benjamin, Reby, Vanguard 1 to WWE?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

foc said:


> Are they or not bringing Senor Benjamin, Reby, Vanguard 1 to WWE?


I have no clue, I know they hinted at senor benjamin but that could easily just be a throw away reference to what the gimmick was over in TNA.

in any case its still very early days yet, they have only done about 4 short promos with him under the "woken gimmick", they might still make an appearance down the line.

plus wwe might be holding off on the whole thing until the holiday season is over which is why they havnt advanced the wyatt feud all that much, not much point in doing anything too notable when no-one is really watching and WM season is just around the corner.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Above is another recent interview with John Cena Sr. for Boston Wrestling Sports where he gave his thoughts on "Woken" Matt Hardy. Over the past few weeks, the "Woken" gimmick has become unleashed on the WWE Universe with his first feud against Bray Wyatt. Cena doesn't think the character will work in WWE and felt bad for Wyatt getting looped in with it. About the gimmick itself, he thought it should have been left in the past.
> 
> "Been there. Done that. Let's move on," Cena said. "It might start a little bit of a fire in WWE, I give it 30 days, 45 days, before it gets watered on, and the 'Woken' becomes broken."
> 
> ...


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Honestly don't know why anyone should care what John Cena's dad thinks.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

- Bray Wyatt tweeted the following message to Matt Hardy's "Woken Warriors" in response to their constant "Delete!" taunts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948674104579813376
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2018/0104/635556/which-wwe-star-really-helped-hornswoggle-video/


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just going to say what I've been thinking for weeks now: I so do not get, or give a fuck about, the 'Woken' Matt Hardy. I'm sorry, I just fucking don't. Incoherent rambling in and of itself does nothing to make me suddenly go "ooh, this fucker who I last cared about in the early 2000s is awesome now" and that's even putting aside the fact that in my eyes he just looks like an awkward moron when he does his promos.

Don't see the appeal, kind of annoyed with it. Wish Bray would just beat him and be done with it but I know this is going to go for a long while and that Bray is inevitably going to lose so fuck the whole angle, honestly.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm just going to say what I've been thinking for weeks now: I so do not get, or give a fuck about, the 'Woken' Matt Hardy.


I don't get it, either, but I also haven't watched TNA since around 2010, so I don't know how the character developed. People seem to like it. I do plan on going back and catching up on TNA. Maybe I'll get it then, but I don't right now.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> flattery


Beatles, I tried. He's/It's awful. For his sake, I hope Vince wrote that garbage.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

All the constant laughing is getting a bit cringey now, and Matt no longer appears to be calling the Earth a "Disc".

I'm starting to lose interest. :bored


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt was much more interesting channelling the Joker than channelling Batman.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah I think the gimmick is broken. It just doesn't translate as well when moved to a bigger more casual crowd.

They literally did a Beavis and Butthead segment after a match.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

they're watering it down. Maybe matt can expand on it more after Jeff returns. Its not that it can't translate. They're not letting him do what he did in TNA with it (by now anyway)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

that was cringe


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

The over the top so bad it is good tv segments with his family, and vanguard 1 made the gimmick. Without any of those Woken is going to go down in a sea of flames


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

The Broken gimmick only took 3 weeks to get hot. Because it genuinely made people go "What The Fuck" and was pretty much surreal comedy. Here you're just seeing how vital Borash was to the whole thing.

Slow or "patient" build for this character does nothing but hurt it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That was hot garbage, which is unfortunate because I caught glimpses of his work in TNA with the gimmick and some of it was actually entertaining an well put-together. I'm starting to wonder how much influence Jeremy Borash really _did_ have on the character's vignettes.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

This is what happens when you push a meme wrestler and a meme gimmick well past its expiration date.

It's 2018, not 2016.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Vince and company ruined this gimmick. I don't know wtf this is, but it's not the broken character.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why hasn't he talked to a giraffe yet?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

T Hawk said:


> This is what happens when you push a meme wrestler and a meme gimmick well past its expiration date.
> 
> It's 2018, not 2016.


It has nothing to do with the age of it as its not the same thing. This is being executed entirely different to how the character once was. At least at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can tell all Woken Matt is going to be is him laughing and saying his catch phrases, occasionally on the tron in a generic room cutting promos. 

What made Broken Matt such a fucking hit was all the over the top stuff they filmed at his house and on location, him talking to giraffes and Jeff fighting kangaroo's, them battling with fireworks, the goofy antics with senior Benjamin and Vanguard 1, the over the top music. 

This WWE version is gonna be lame as all fuck, they wont have the creativity or the desire to actually film stuff outside of the arena with him, cause WWE are afraid of the outside world nowadays, everything must happen inside their sterile arena.

If all Broken Matt did in TNA was constantly laugh and say YEEEESSS and wrestle and never go outside the arena it wouldn't have been the viral sensation it was. It was the shit they filmed at his house that got the character so much buzz and attention, but of course WWE being the dumb fucks they are don't realize that and are just gonna think Matt laughing and saying Delete is all it takes.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

It is been executed differently, not really a surprise because it's the WWE but he is still pretty over with the fans and his gimmick is a hell a lot more interesting than the majority of the superstars on the main roster (I'm looking at you JJ). Matt Hardy should rename the "Twist of Fate" to "Ctrl, Alt, Del" might as well just go all out on it. On top of that the theme song was awesome and whacky which was great and I like his sort of lunatic style moveset now.

Say what you will about the gimmick, I love it.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It reeks of 'holding pattern'.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I can tell all Woken Matt is going to be is him laughing and saying his catch phrases, occasionally on the tron in a generic room cutting promos.
> 
> What made Broken Matt such a fucking hit was all the over the top stuff they filmed at his house and on location, him talking to giraffes and Jeff fighting kangaroo's, them battling with fireworks, the goofy antics with senior Benjamin and Vanguard 1, the over the top music.
> 
> ...


Dude its way to early to make that assumption in your first paragraph. They are introducing a very over the top gimmick to a vastly bigger audience then tna. You don't want to go in deep to quickly otherwise you risk turning off the audience.

My next point also plays into my first point. House of horrors was done off location so it's not like wwe doesn't venture out. But look how bray executed it and his mania match and his Abigail dress up. That's what happens when you let talent try and force to much shit it doesn't always go great 

The introduction is going fine. The act is over. Matt is just getting his feet wet. I guarantee he has full control. But he needs his brother for this. Once Jeff is back then they can go full tilt.

The laughing is being way overdone for my tastes though but hey its translating well to the fans. This feud is doing nothing for me though. Bray is trash. Not his fault but his a cancerous tumor in wwe and has to go to LU for a serious reboot


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Nobody ends up looking good by feuding with Bray Wyatt. This guy ruined everybody.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

But honestly Bray can use brother nero so that he can win just one feud.. but no.. bray will earn nothing beating matt.. so na..Matt can feud with breezango or elias and the feud can be more over to fans

Unless Bray long lost family was the Decay afterall


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bray and Matt should form a tag team.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep Vince destroyed this gimmick. "Do the laugh haha yes this is excellent!" Just like he's basically killed Enzo's promos by making him repeat the "Cupa haters" shit over and over again when Enzo was actually an amazing promo cutter on NXT.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Every fibre of my being hopes that they'll see some form of sense and have Bray Wyatt actually win this feud. Because let's be brutally honest here: Matt Hardy is not going to be in WWE much longer. This return for him and Jeff was a Dudley-esque run for the nostalgia factor, he'll be gone again sooner rather than later because he's fucking 43 years old and moves like he's feeling every day of it. Bray Wyatt is only 30 and is just way better at the promo and in-ring work.

I think that's why I love Bray Wyatt so much while 'Woken' Matt Hardy just makes me cringe; Bray feels like a legit character. He sells his character so goddamn well that even if it shouldn't work it just kind of does. Matt Hardy, to me, doesn't play the same way. Bray feels like an actual mentally-disturbed unhinged maniac the way he does literally everything. He IS his character. Matt feels like a guy forcibly playing a character, and doing a stupidly over-the-top job of it, and it just isn't convincing to me. He looks awkward, uncomfortable and unnatural and outside of a dumb laugh and wording things in an overly-verbose way he's kind of got nothing to him.

Matt is like that actor who gets cast in a film he knows is shit so he just hams it up to ludicrous levels for no reason other than to amuse himself and see what he can get away with. 

And that doesn't make a compelling character. 

That makes an annoying twat.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

the laugh being part of his theme song says it all really.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This is just pure garbage and just stupid. I hope Jeff comes back and they just are the hardy boyz again if this is the shit Matt Hardy has now become


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

His music reminded me of the Bludgeon Brothers' 

I didn't see the gimmick in TNA, just the Final Deletion on Youtube and I didn't get into it, so I'm not really into this Raw version either


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I am so hoping that Vanguard 1 is one of the surprise entrants at the RR....

And Woken Mat is doing fine - Wyatt is so beyond saving at this point that he might as well become Broken Bray and tag with him


----------



## TheTenth (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm, maybe Wyatt "sucks" the energy of the being possessing Matt and spits an actual physical Sister Abigail?


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

One of the reasons the gimmick worked in TNA is because all their shows are taped weeks or months in advance meaning everything can be carefully pre-planeed and vignettes/promos can be recorded in a studio or on location like at Matt's house.
But in the WWE *everything* is broadcast live and so it's all rushed and messy, although in saying that even if WWE did start taping stuff they'd likely still ruin it LOL.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

re-posting this image


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Vanguard 1 is back !*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Vanguard 1 is back !*

:mark I wonder if he'll make WWE tv? :evilmatt


----------



## dimez (Sep 20, 2014)

Enjoying this tbh. Hope they do (and don't butcher) a Final Deletion type thing with Matt and Bray


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956034169456513024


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956034169456513024


It's cuming guys just keeps your panties on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Horse to win the Rumble? :evilmatt


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh god, if they have this stupid joke twat actually win the Royal Rumble...

Just fucking hell, they cannot be that stupid.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Will he become BROKEN? WOKEN sounds so fucking corny. PG version of Broken.


----------

